# Romy Ocon (liquidstone) reviews the 7D Mark II



## rame5hra0 (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.romyocon.net/
Liquidstone has some glowing words about Mark II's autofocus. Take a look. There are three samples as well.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 13, 2014)

*Re: Liquidstone on 7D mark II pre-production*

I've always ranked Romy's opinions on BIF shooting very relevant for my style of shooting. Interesting.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 14, 2014)

Includes some nice birds in flight.

http://www.romyocon.net/2014/10/birding-with-pre-production-canon-eos.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, he is now a Canon explorer of light, so he gets to try out new pre-production models. I'm convinced he is so good that he could make a coke bottle work for a lens.


----------

